# Rate The Movie Trailer Above You!



## Cocobanana (Jul 26, 2013)

In a world where there are more movies to watch than any human has time for, advertising is important. The best movie trailers set up the tone of the film, don't give away the best jokes, and impart a sense of wondrous excitement so you can hype yourself up in the months it takes before the film is released, only to be thrilled that the trailer didn't misrepresent the experience you were about to have. Since we have a song rating thread and music video rating thread, I thought this would be a nice thing for those who can appreciate the artistry that goes into even some movie trailers (or we can make fun of bad movie trailers  )


To start with, I share what is one of the best movies this year to me which has a beautiful and mysterious trailer. [video=youtube;5U9KmAlrEXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U9KmAlrEXU[/video]


----------

